# Forum Reset



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Theres been another reset. Back to April.

If you are having problems with your account, signing in, missing info etc. Please email me & I'll get you fixed back up.
If you are a new member since April, you may have to recreate your account. But still email me, so I can make sure your activated asap. [email protected]
Sorry about this everybody.


----------



## Chrispy (Oct 28, 2007)

so did we lose our PM's from the last couple days as well


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I lost my PMs from after mid-April.

No big deal, nothing that I really need.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

do the posts we made dissapear as well. im missing about 200 posts of of my count i think

IM BACK EVERYONE


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

I lost my PM's, so did everyone that signed up since April get disconnected too? I think I have the same number of posts.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

alot of my posts are gone. ahh


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Did you post that avatar to express your distaste of the situation or is that just a coincidence? 

Either way the post with the pic cracked me up.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

That's an awesome pic.

I had over 500 posts. Doh.


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

I know. I screwed up. I decided to bring up the backup because of the pop up we were getting. I wanted to do a daily restored backup to get rid of the hack job, my server backs up everything everyday. So I choose to do a daily backup and I come to find out after I restore a backup, that the only backup I had was this date, the same time I set it back the first time I was hacked  You should have seen how pissed I was when I noticed the posts dates! I am seeing if I can get the site back to its original date. Sorry guys/gals


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

its ok shaggy. its funny cuz my old advatar and sig is back to the old one.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

No problem Shaggy. It's not like it's a life changing tragity or anything. We know you're doing your best.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

No worries mate. We'll get over it and move on. You've done a great job (as far as I know). We all know sh*t happens, hopefully it only helps to improve the forums in the long run.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

I had 100 posts and now I barely have 20.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

Ghost Knife said:


> I had 100 posts and now I barely have 20.


yeah. i feel like a n00b all over again.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

And 'Gil's Journey' is gone.


----------



## gil_ong (Apr 15, 2008)

yeah. oh well. i'm not about to redo it, but i'll probably throw up an abridged one of the progress thus far.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

1 Terabyte External USB hard drives are less than $300.

2 Terabyte External USB hard drives are less than $600.

The gentleman with whom I do business is [email protected]

TR


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

jones57742 said:


> 1 Terabyte External USB hard drives are less than $300.
> 
> 2 Terabyte External USB hard drives are less than $600.
> 
> ...


 
Hmmm, how would those work with a server that is located in Dallas and I live in Arizona???  Those are not what I needed.

I already have a backup drive, it just stop backing up the site and I didn't know it.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

You're backup drive has failed. I do daily backups on my company-issued PC per policy (doing it right now boss) and I have had several different types of backup drives fail. They usually only last about 6 months and I'm only backing up about 100GBs. This is typical fail rate according to my peers and our IT people.

The LaCie that TR mentioned is probably a one-button backup. You set it to backup whatever it is targeted to and all that you have to do is push a button or use scheduling software. At my office the IT people use them (or something similar) to back up our SAP NetPoint databases. The office is in New Jersey, the server farm is in Virginia. I don't exactly know how it works but it can be done. TR?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> It might be for the people who use chat. ROFL.


OMG I AM DIEING ZOMG CHAT GAHHHHHH AHHHH DEATH .

or in reality work, work, crap no chat,, work, work, work


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

guys i think nate has stopped breathing... (poke)

well yeah chat is dead and that makes me sad. :[


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Well every thing here seems to be ok. Although I thinks some of my post were deleted oh well.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

Shaggy said:


> Hmmm, how would those work with a server that is located in Dallas and I live in Arizona???  Those are not what I needed.
> 
> I already have a backup drive, it just stop backing up the site and I didn't know it.


Shag:

1) I presume* (and could be wrong) that Forum software has a checkbox which allows a remote backup of the databases. (Also one which allows compaction and repair of the databases.)
SMF is a "sorta kludge" but as it has built in repair, compaction and remote backup capabilities I believe that the Forum software should also.

2) Another option, and much less hastle, is a direct copy from the FTP location to the local backup hard drive. I (meaning mostly the real guru of the computer company) can help with the particulars of this if you want to implement scheduled backups to one of the USB* T hard drives.

3) If I have not previously offered you the use of very high end virtual servers in San Angelo with scheduled backups and tight security please excuse me.

4) With the hard drive backup you can ascertain backup via appropriate naming of the backup subdirectory into which the database subdirectories are copied.

TR

*The high speed USB is as fast as the legacy FireWire and almost as fast as the current FireWire standard.
We implement the USB interface as virtually any computer less than three years old has multiple USB ports.

BTW: If a problem exists with the implementation of 2) I anticipate that it will be associated with the speed of the server and your internet connection.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i think you need to get yourself a commodore 64..no more problems..


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> commodore 64.


No way TI99/4As are way better


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

lohachata said:


> i think you need to get yourself a commodore 64..no more problems..





emc7 said:


> No way TI99/4As are way better


:evil: :evil: :evil: You guys must really be old! :console: :console: :console:
BUT
Last liar always wins - *Wang Four Bit Mini*

TR

BTW: :help: :help: :help: I have run out of arthritis medications.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

When I was in the first grade we had a time capsule ceremony to celebrate the coming of 1990. A Commodore 64 and several cassette tapes were among the items buried outside the Primrose school.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

TRS 80 wooooh  good old radio shack


----------



## Shaggy (Apr 29, 2005)

Ok, well chat is back up and running.


----------

